# Can you remove/replace a saddle horn?



## Nakiska (Dec 28, 2012)

Hey all,

I have an extremely nice cutting saddle that I absolutely love, however, I most likely won't ever see the cutting ring. I was wondering if anyone knows if I can have the tall cutting horn removed and replaced with a shorter horn, more appropriate for trail/mountain riding.

Thanks!

Toni


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Yes you can
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

A good saddle shop can do just about anything.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nakiska (Dec 28, 2012)

Oh awesome! Thank you! 

While waiting for a response here, I did some research and was referred to a gentleman a couple hours from my house who has a fabulous reputation for tack restoration, repair and custom stuff, I gave him a call, but had to leave a message. 

I'm excited to hear back from him, I really love this saddle and want to use it as my everyday, everything saddle.

Thanks!

Toni


----------



## badger101 (Jan 3, 2013)

Yes you should beable to but i would perfer to go to a saddle shop i have but i have a barrel saddle but any saddle should beable to.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Be prepare to mortgage the farm. The horn can be changed, maybe. Here's a bit of what you'd be looking at for labor. The seat leather has to be released at the front, as do the skirts. All the staples around the base of the forks have to be removed. If the forks are low slope that's a bonus. If not then either the welt is opened but to expedite things the leather is split from the horn to the hand hold. The horn is removed, however that is managed and a new one put in. Often auto body putty rebuilds the area that was damaged. The new horn needs to be either wrapped with leather or braided with rawhide. Not every saddlemaker is skilled at braiding a horn. Once that's all in place the fork leather will be put on and if split will be laced on. This is usually done so nicely it actually enhances the saddle. The leather is then nailed or restapled to hold it, skirts reattached, seat set down (two screws) and Voila. Expect to pay mechanic rates as a saddlemaker is a mechanic and has a shop and expensive tools to maintain.


----------

